# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Гуру, все, что с ним связано

## Александра

Хотелось бы, чтобы была тема, в которой мы могли бы обсуждать все вопросы, связанные с духовным учителем.

----------


## Александра

У меня возник вопрос: письмо гуру лучше писать по электронной почте (если таковая имеется) или все таки лучше рукописно?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Лучше не писать гуру писем, если нет на то ОЧЕНЬ веских причин. Естественно, кроме того случая, когда гуру сам попросил написать ему. На 99% вопросов могут ответить окружающие вайшнавы. Если все ученики будут писать гуру письма, то судьба такого гуру незавидна. Однажды мне один Гуру сказал, что ему приходит больше ста писем в день. Каков результат? Теперь он просто засекретил свой адрес и ведет только деловую переписку с коллегами. А ученикам он посоветовал обращаться со своими вопросами к своим местным наставникам.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> У меня возник вопрос: письмо гуру лучше писать по электронной почте (если таковая имеется) или все таки лучше рукописно?


Спросите это у Гуру, которому собираетесь писать. По мне так по электронке практичнее, но он может по-другому думать.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Лучше не писать гуру писем, если нет на то ОЧЕНЬ веских причин. Естественно, кроме того случая, когда гуру сам попросил написать ему. На 99% вопросов могут ответить окружающие вайшнавы. Если все ученики будут писать гуру письма, то судьба такого гуру незавидна. Однажды мне один Гуру сказал, что ему приходит больше ста писем в день. Каков результат? Теперь он просто засекретил свой адрес и ведет только деловую переписку с коллегами. А ученикам он посоветовал обращаться со своими вопросами к своим местным наставникам.


О том, по каким причинам и как часто ему писать, лучше тоже спросить самого Гуру. Кто-то из Гуру не хочет поддерживать регулярную личную переписку с учениками, а кто-то, наоборот, настаивает на этом. У кого-то из них есть список вопросов, по которым ему нужно писать. Гуру все разные, поэтому нужно спрашивать именно того из них, кому собираетесь писать.

----------


## Александра

Хочу написать Бхакти Вигьяне Госвами первый раз, дать о себе знать, в будущем хочетолось бы стать его ученицей

----------


## Александра

и вообще стоит ли писать заранее, если я сейчас пока не собираюсь просить Бхакти Виьяну о пранаме? 
Вообще,какова вероятность, что он обратит внимание на это письмо? запомнит? и отвтетит?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вероятность есть всегда, но учитывая большую занятость Махараджа, лучше сначала получить пранаму, а потом уже можно писать.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Хочу написать Бхакти Вигьяне Госвами первый раз, дать о себе знать, в будущем хочетолось бы стать его ученицей


Я почему-то так и подумала, что Вы ему писать собираетесь. :smilies:  Пишите по электронке.




> и вообще стоит ли писать заранее, если я сейчас пока не собираюсь просить Бхакти Виьяну о пранаме? 
> Вообще,какова вероятность, что он обратит внимание на это письмо? запомнит? и отвтетит?


Не просто стоит, а обязательно надо сделать это. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами не даёт пранама-мантру незнакомым людям, предпочитает сначала познакомиться и пообщаться какое-то время с человеком, узнать, что тот из себя представляет. Вместе с письмом отправьте ему Вашу фотографию. Постарайтесь по возможности не растекаться мыслью по древу :smilies: , на письма меньшего объёма ему отвечать проще. Когда письмо отправите, в течении нескольких минут должен будет прийти ответ от его автоответчика, это будет означать, что письмо до него дошло. Прочитает он его обязательно, запомнит, отвечает не всегда сразу. Если месяца полтора не будет ответа, то можно ещё раз ему это письмо переслать, с пометкой, что это дубль.

И заходите на форум учеников Госвами Махараджа http://www.saranagati.ru/forum/

----------


## Прия дд

А если на 99%  вопросов могут ответить окружающие вайшнавы, то зачем принимать ещё кого-то в качестве гуру? И в чем его функция как гуру?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А если на 99%  вопросов могут ответить окружающие вайшнавы, то зачем принимать ещё кого-то в качестве гуру? И в чем его функция как гуру?


Надо понять, что все вокруг - наши гуру. Главный гуру - Кришна и Он только тем и занимается, что учит нас через разных людей и обстоятельства. Просто из всех гуру - дикша-гуру - основной, т.к. он дает посвящение и является звеном, через которое мы связаны с парампарой. А отвечать на вопросы могут и другие. Проблема в том, что все наши дикша-гуру имеют еще массу других обязанностей и они и так уже перегружены почтой и сутками от компьютера не отходят. Поэтому прежде чем писать Гуру нужно подумать, можно ли этот вопрос решить с другими преданными. Нужно стараться быть помощником для гуру, а не бременем для него.

----------


## Прия дд

Не является ли, в таком случае, гуру просто священником, который проводит обряд инициации? Ведь после инициации он станет таким малодоступным.....что даже писать ему не рекомендуется.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Не является ли, в таком случае, гуру просто священником, который проводит обряд инициации? Ведь после инициации он станет таким малодоступным.....что даже писать ему не рекомендуется.


К сожалению, это нынешнии реалии в нашем обществе, когда духовному учителю приходится совмещать массу обязанностей (быть GBC, руководителем какого-нибудь проекта и т.д.). В идеале гуру должен быть местным человеком и у него не должно быть слишком много учеников. Прабхупада говорил, что нам нужно много гуру. Если у каждого учителя есть 5-10 учеников, и он не загружен кучей других дел, тогда забота об учениках - это его главная обязанность. Но пока нам до этого далеко. И потому на нынешнем этапе это может компенсировать система наставников, которые выступают помощниками гуру. 

Кстати, гуру редко сам проводит обряд инициации. Поэтому он не становится "просто священником". Кем он для нас будет, во многом зависит от нас самих. Если мы находимся в младенческом потребительском настроении, то будем постоянно страдать от того, что он далеко, что он занят и ему не до нас. А если мы в настроении служения, то мы всегда можем ему предлагать свое служение и мы будем всегда счастливы.

----------


## Прия дд

Благодарю вас, Враджендра Кумар прабху ,за ответ, особенно за первый абзац.

Нас учили: От кого мы больше получаем шикшу, там нужно принять и дикшу. В нынешней системе  шикшу мы получаем от преданных, которые живут рядом с нами, а дикшу должны получать у других преданных. Почему между шикшей и дикшей такое значительное расстояние и когда оно появилось незаметно для нас и в результате чего?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> У меня возник вопрос: письмо гуру лучше писать по электронной почте (если таковая имеется) или все таки лучше рукописно?


Это зависит от Гуру. Обязательно спросите, как ему удобней.
Наш Гурумахарадж просил учеников писать ему чаще и только обычной почтой.
 Но это не значит, что мы ждём от него ответ на каждое наше письмо. Нет. Когда он считает нужным, и у него есть время, он отвечает :smilies:

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> *Прабхупада говорил*, что нам нужно много гуру. Если у каждого учителя есть 5-10 учеников, и он не загружен кучей других дел, тогда забота об учениках - это его главная обязанность.


Скажите пожалуйста, а что делают лидеры ИСККОН для этого? Такое ощущение, что лет через 30 ни одного гуру не останется, а те кто останется у них до учеников вообще времени не будет, даже для инициации. Простите, если что не так, просто сердце болит за общество.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> От кого мы больше получаем шикшу, там нужно принять и дикшу.


 :good:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Скажите пожалуйста, а что делают лидеры ИСККОН для этого?  .


 Мне видится, что наши Гуру обучают нас и вдохновляют таким образом, чтобы мы все тоже становились для кого–то учителями. Так что есть надежда, что общество будет 
благополучно расти :smilies:

----------


## Прия дд

> Мне видится, что наши Гуру обучают нас и вдохновляют таким образом, чтобы мы все тоже становились для кого–то учителями. Так что есть надежда, что общество будет 
> благополучно расти


Смысл не в том, чтобы общество расширялось по периметру, РОСЛО...Когда будем кипятить молоко, и что это такое" кипятить молоко"??

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Смысл не в том, чтобы общество расширялось по периметру, РОСЛО...Когда будем кипятить молоко, и что это такое" кипятить молоко"??


Смысл и в том и в другом.
Надо и проповедовать больше и углублять свою практику (это и означает «кипятить молоко».т.е.не только распространять книги, но изучать их глубоко самим).
Не только вдохновлять людей на повторение святых имён, но и самим начинать повторять внимательно и т.д.

----------


## vedamurti das

Шикша и дикша в некотором смысле неотличны друг от друга - и то и то являются методами передачи духовного знания. Сам Прабхупада говорил, что настоящая инициация происходит в сердце. Т.е. дикша это не обряд, а процесс, растянутый во времени. Но и шикша также отвечает этим критериям. Другими словами, нет возможности строго провести линию, отделяющую шикшу от дикши. И то и другое является очень важным в жизни преданного.

----------


## Прия дд

Да,и то, и другое является очень важным, но имеет ли дикша ценность, если нет шикши? Дело в том, что шикшу мы получаем в одном месте, а дикшу в другом.

----------


## Rustam

> Хочу написать Бхакти Вигьяне Госвами первый раз, дать о себе знать, в будущем хочетолось бы стать его ученицей


Прочитайте обращение госвами Махараджа для тех кто хочет его учеником стать. Надеюсь это вам поможет. Харе Кришна !

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да,и то, и другое является очень важным, но имеет ли дикша ценность, если нет шикши? Дело в том, что шикшу мы получаем в одном месте, а дикшу в другом.


В наше время даже трудно представить, как можно остаться без шикши нашего дикша–Гуру. Столько лекций, дневников, книг Махараджей! И днём и ночью можно читать, слушать и впитывать их наставления.

----------


## Прия дд

Ну если все так доступно ВСЕМ, то зачем нужна инициация? Прочитать дневник и послушать лекцию можно и без инициации.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Искренний ученик всегда ощущает присутствие своего духовного учителя в своей жизни. Неукоснительно следуя наставлениям духовного учителя,человек устанавливает духовную связь с духовным учителем. Служение наставлениям Гуру - вани-сева -самый важный аспект во взаимоотношениях с духовным учителем. 

Шрила Прабхупада лично встречался со своим духовным учителем всего несколько раз, но при этом он говорил, что следуя наставлениям Гуру он всегда ощущал его присутствие рядом с собой. 

Взаимоотношениям с духовным учителем не являются преградой ни расстояние, ни время. Это духовные отношения, духовный учитель является внешним проявлением Параматмы (Господа в сердце каждого живого существа), Господь Параматма непосредственно участвует в этом. 

Даже когда мы получаем наставления от других вайшнавов, мы должны понимать, что это наш духовный учитель учит нас через других преданных. И кстати не только через преданных.  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ну если все так доступно ВСЕМ, то зачем нужна инициация? Прочитать дневник и послушать лекцию можно и без инициации.


Инициация это формальное закрепление отношений. По сути своей инициация это не просто обряд, это принятие духовного учителя и его наставлений в свое сердце. Когда произошла инициация в сердце, то формальный обряд инициации тоже произойдет. 

Не стоит подходить к отношению с Гуру с мерками материального ума. Если Вы еще не имели опыта духовных отношений с духовным учителем, не ощущали его присутствие в своей жизни, которому не мешают ни расстояния, ни время ни что-то другое, значит что-то не так в вашем отношении. 
К тому же в ИСККОН есть немало духовных учителей, которые стараются уделять личное внимание всем ученикам, так или иначе. Было бы желание, получить возможность личного общения с Гуру всегда можно. Особенно сейчас, когда так развиты средства связи.

Нужно понять, что главное это слушать наставления Гуру и выполнять их.  Ответы на все наши вопросы и проблемы есть в лекциях гуру. Как правило проблемы, которые нам кажутся уникальными и только сугубо нашими индивидуальными, на самом деле примерно одни и те же у всех. Поэтому не думайте, что Гуру нужно выслушивать Вас много часов, чтобы понять, в чем вы нуждаетесь. В лекциях духовные учителя дают знания, которые могут помочь каждому, потому что это универсальное знание. Корень всех наших проблем один у всех. И решение тоже одно для всех.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Инициация закрепляет отношения гуру-ученик. Переводит их в более серьезную плоскость. Это сравнивают с тем, как брак делает отношения мужчины и женщины официальными, накладывает уже определенные обязанности, которые не имеют отношения без формального брака.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> чтобы мы все тоже становились для кого–то учителями.


Я тебе совет дала, ты - мне. Ты мой гуру, а я - твой? Такими учителями?

Духовный учитель это в первую очередь тот, кто ведет тебя к Богу, давая личные наставления и беря ответственность за тебя перед своим учителем, тот, кто дал тебе прибежище в своем сердце, во вторую очередь - тот, кто дал тебе мантры.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Шрила Прабхупада лично встречался со своим духовным учителем всего несколько раз, но при этом он говорил, что следуя наставлениям Гуру он всегда ощущал его присутствие рядом с собой.


Вот вот - следуя ЛИЧНЫМ наставлениям, а не наставлениям других вайшнавов.



> Взаимоотношениям с духовным учителем не являются преградой ни расстояние, ни время. Это духовные отношения, духовный учитель является внешним проявлением Параматмы (Господа в сердце каждого живого существа), Господь Параматма непосредственно участвует в этом.


Кабы еще ум от параматмы оличать.



> Даже когда мы получаем наставления от других вайшнавов, мы должны понимать, что это наш духовный учитель учит нас через других преданных. И кстати не только через преданных.


В смысле, если сахаджия даст мне наставления - это мой духовный учитель его устами говорит, или сахаджии не вайшнавы? А если у меня нет квалификации, чтобы разобрать кто есть кто и чего слушать а чего нет?

----------


## Visvanath das

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Хамсадутте, 22 Июня, 1972 г.

 "Сейчас у нас так много учеников и так много храмов, но я боюсь расширять слишком сильно, таким образом, так как мы станем слабыми и постепенно, основная суть станет потерянной. Как молоко. Мы можем думать, что добавляя воды, чтобы обмануть покупателя его становится больше и больше, но, в конце концов, это уже перестанет быть молоком. Сейчас лучше кипятить молоко очень энергично и сделать его густым и сладким, это наилучший процесс. Итак, давайте сконцентрируемся на обучении наших преданных очень основательно в науке сознания Кришны из наших книг, записей, постоянно обсуждая и разными способами наставляя их на правильно суждение".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я тебе совет дала, ты - мне. Ты мой гуру, а я - твой? Такими учителями?
> 
> .


 Нет, надо становится истинными учителями. По милости Шрилы Прабхупады это возможно.

----------


## vedamurti das

Дело в том, что внешние различия (или сходства) между шикшей и дикшей не так уж и важны. В истории развития ИСККОН были разные приняты законы со стороны Джи-Би-Си, регулирующие эти вопросы. Возможно, будут ещё другие изменения в будущем. Но все эти правила больше касаются организационного взаимодействия между преданными. Индивидуальная же духовная жизнь подчиняется вечным принципам, изложенным в шастрах. Эти вечные принципы даются нам в соответствии с временем, местом и обсоятельством ачарьями. Последним ачарьей на Земле (как я думаю, до конца Кали-юги) является А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада. Именно его книги (а также лекции, письма и т.д.) являются для всех истиной в последней инстанции. Именно на его наставления в этой сфере надо опираться преданным. Ну а внешние формы этого могут меняться с течением времени, это не так уж и важно. Здесь как всегда, если есть отношения с гуру - то всё понятно; если нет - то всё становится очень сложным и запутанным... Как из этого выйти? Найти возвышенного чистого преданного и служить ему и его наставлениям. А также служить всем преданным с учётом их духовного уровня.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Другими словами, нет возможности строго провести линию, отделяющую шикшу от дикши.





> Дело в том, что внешние различия (или сходства) между шикшей и дикшей не так уж и важны.





> Да,и то, и другое является очень важным, но имеет ли дикша ценность, если нет шикши? Дело в том, что шикшу мы получаем в одном месте, а дикшу в другом.


*Отрывок из лекции, прочитанной Шрилой Ниранджаной Свами в 1998 году по стиху из «Шримад Бхагаватам» 1.1.22.* 
"Если, например, кто-то не является квалифицированным механиком, но следует наставлениям опытного специалиста в механике, он обретает такую же квалификацию и в той степени, в какой он выполняет данные ему наставлениям. Подобным же образом, мы становимся освобожденными в той степени, в какой строго следуем наставлениям, данным нам освобожденной душой и затем, деятельность таких строгих последователей освобожденной души и их наставления ничем не отличаются от наставлений и деятельности их шикша-гуру. Шрила Прабхупада также приводил пример медного провода. Он говорил, что если вы прикоснетесь к медному проводу, который соединен с электростанцией, то почувствуете, что по нему идет электричество, так как существует непосредственная связь между источником тока и данным проводом. Если связь слабая, то можно получить недостаточное количество электричества из-за этого. Итак, Шрила Прабхупада является нашей связью. Поскольку он является ачарьей-основателем Международного общества сознания Кришны. Поэтому его шикша или его наставления являются основой этого движения сознания Кришны. И поэтому все последователи Шрилы Прабхупады обретают свой авторитет посредством строгого следования его шикше. Шрила Прабхупада также объяснял, что наша сампрадая является шикша-сампрадаей. Шикша означает, что наша связь основывается в большей степени на наставлениях. Это даже более важно, чем дикша. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в "Чайтанья-чаритамрите", что человек может даже получить дикшу от авторитетной ученической преемственности, но все же может так случиться, что он будет проповедовать философию майявади. Поэтому дикша сама по себе не устанавливает истинную связь с сампрадаей. Эту связь устанавливает шикша или строгое следование наставлениям. Хотя и шикша и дикша необходимы для того, чтобы быть связанным с авторитетной сампрадаей, все же, связь первостепенного значения устанавливается через шикшу."

"*Ч.Ч. Ади лила 1.47*
В шикша-гуру следует видеть Самого Кришну. Господь Кришна проявляется в образе Сверхдуши и в образе Своего величайшего преданного."

*Бхактивинода Тхакур Харинама Чинтамани:*
"Есть два вида гуру - инициирующий, дикша-гуру и наставляющий, шикша-гуру. Обоим следует оказывать равное почтение. Это - ключ к духовному успеху."

Из  всего вышесказанного следует, что шикша-гуру более важен, и им не может быть каждый соседний преданный. И к шикша-гуру нужно так же относиться, как к дикша-гуру, т.е. предлагать поклоны, обращаться к нему, как "гуру махарадж", проводить гурупуджу, служить и т.д.

----------


## Прия дд

Сакхиприя, спасибо!

Поделюсь своими наблюдениями:
Вот новичок приходит к преданным и его сразу же приглашают на какую-нибудь бхакти врикшу или нама хатту. В скором времени у него появляется НАСТАВНИК, :friends:  который учит его всему - как завязывать дхоти-сари, когда надо мыть руки, сколько кругов, на данном этапе повторять и как, как вести себя с родственниками; в общем, отвечает на все вопросы, а до тех вопросов, на которые наставник не может ответить, новичок и  сам пока не дорос.

Потом ему говорят : "Ты должен выбрать ГУРУ". Но зачем ему ГУРУ? Как совершенно справедливо заметил Враджендра Кумар пр., на 99% вопросов могут ответить рядовые преданные, т.е. гуру у него УЖЕ есть, шикша гуру. И чаще всего, особой потребности в принятии еще  какого-то  другого ГУРУ новичок не испытывает. НО надо же получить ИНИЦИАЦИЮ.

Но надо, так надо.....И он "выбирает"......... :doom: 

И вот наступает знаменательный день   ПРИЕЗД МАХАРАДЖА!

Наш бхакта, дрожащий от волнения, подходит к старшим ученикам : "Запишите меня, пожалуйста, на даршан! Я хочу увидеться со своим Духовным Учителем! :dandavat:  А старший преданный дружески обнимает его за плечи, и, уводя подальше от двери, ведущей в комнату гуру, говорит :" Слушай, махарадж очень занят....Тебе ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО надо на даршан? Давай я поговорю с президентом и региональным секретарем, они всё равно будут у махараджа ну и попросят для тебя пранаму заодно. О кей? Ну всё, давай, иди, не шуми здесь, махарадж занят."

Проходит полгода.........Этот молодой бхакта хочет написать своему духовному учителю, а ему опять: "Да зачем тебе писать личное письмо? Ты спроси у нас! И уж наверняка твой вопрос не настолько уникальный, что махарадж на него УЖЕ не ответил в одной из своих лекций. Ты послушай лекции, почитай дневники махараджа, там уже есть ответы на все вопросы. Не отвлекай гуру по пустякам, он занят, он ДБС и член множества комитетов! не будь гуру обузой!"

Может быть, с русскими гуру это немного и не так, и у них ПОКА есть больше времени на  своих учеников, но в случае с учениками Прабхупады ситуация вот такая.

Все слышали, что нужно принять ЖИВОГО гуру. Но чем ТАКОЙ живой гуру отличается от, простите, не живого?
  Так и живет наш бхакта под присмотром старших вайшнавов ятры, которые пестуют его, помогают решать маленькие и большие проблемы, общаются с ним и вдохновляют служить Кришне.    

А где-то далеко-далеко у бхакты есть его ДИКША гуру, который связал его с парампарой.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Если кто-то хочет попасть на даршан к Гуру или как-то лично пообщаться с ним , и у него это постоянно  не получается, и это очень расстраивает человека, он хочет получать больше возможности личного общения, в случае если он неицинированный еще, и его это сильно беспокоит, он просто может найти другого духовного учителя, который более доступен, принять его своим духовным учителем. Вот и все. Потому что если человеку мало просто лекций, и он хочет больше личного общения получать с Гуру, надо искать тогда такой вариант. У всех духовных учителей, которые давно инициируют как правило много учеников. Хоть в ИСККОН, хоть в Матхах, хоть у бабаджи на Радха-кунде. Поэтому, если Вы хотите больше личного внимания Гуру, принимайте того учителя, у которого учеников немного, и который в принципе уделяет много времени личному общению с учениками. Потому как есть Гуру у которых учеников немного, но при этом они очень дозировано общаются с учениками. И наоборот, есть гуру у которых много учеников, но которые часами дают даршаны, чтобы пообщаться со всеми. 

Конечно, это не очень зрелый подход и не совсем правильное понимание Гуру-таттвы, но если новичок еще не понял, кто такой духовный учитель, и как возможны с ним духовные отношения. Если он думает, что Гуру это что-то вроде личного психолога, который должен часами выслушивать ученика и принимать и лично руководить всеми аспектами жизни ученика до малейших подробностей, то его скорее всего ждет разочарование.

Духовный учитель учит науке о Кришне. Это его главная функция. Он дает посвящение в повторение Святого имени и панчаратра-мантр и наставления о методе их повторения. Он дает духовное знание, руководствуясь которым ученик уже сам должен правильно стоить свою жизнь. Гуру не будет управлять до малейших деталей вашей жизнью.

Гуру - не семейный психолог, гуру - не заменитель отца и т.д. Хотя духовный учитель и может из сострадания играть и эти роли, чтобы помочь своим ученикам .

----------


## Aniruddha das

Даже , когда Шрила Прабхупада был здесь, только в начале Движения он был очень доступен для учеников, позже, когда у него появились тысячи учеников, тоже было не очень легко получить возможность личного общения.  Однако, его ученикам это не мешало. Многие из них замечательно духовно прогрессировали и продолжают это делать и сейчас, когда он уже давно физически не присутствует с ними. Потому что суть отношений с гуру - это вани-сева (служение). Вапу-сева - личное служение не всегда возможно, и даже в момент вапу-севы происходит вани-сева.  :smilies: 

 В самом начале учитель, чтобы поддержать нового ученика может уделять ему больше внимания, но когда ученик духовного подрастает, ему уже не нужен такой же большой объем внимания. Подобно тому, как ребенок, пока маленький постоянно нуждается во внимании родителей, но подрастая, он становится более самостоятельным.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогая Прия, очень хорошо понимаю Вас. Сама была в такой ситуации, когда сначала выбрала Гуру, у которого столько много учеников, что общение почти невозможно.
Читала ему пранама–мантру уже, но связи не чувствовала, вдохновения тоже.
В общем, когда приехал другой Махарадж, я получила столько вдохновляющего общения, что приняла его в сердце очень глубоко, и он инициировал меня через год.
Теперь, хотя уже не виделись с Гурудевом много лет, но я не чувствую ущербности от этого. Его милости хватит на многие–многие годы...
Да, общение очень важно. И его хватает надолго. Это ж духовное общение.
Гурудев–это личность, которая может вдохновлять нас на огромном расстоянии. 
.

Постарайтесь наладить эту духовную связь! От души желаю Вам. Может, попросить Ваших старших духовных сестёр помочь Вам в этом!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Aniruddha das

‎"Пожалуйста, будьте счастливы в разлуке. Я разлучён с моим Гуру Махараджем с 1936 года, но я всегда с ним, до тех пор, пока я действую в соответствии с его указаниями. Итак, все вместе мы должны трудиться для удовлетворения Господа Кришны, и таким образом это чувство разлуки превратиться в духовное блаженство.."

Шрила Прабхупада

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Слушай, махарадж очень занят....


Эта проблема ведет к тому, что очень много преданных разочаровываются, сталкиваясь с недоступностью гуру и годами не принимают посвящение, а то и уходят.



> В идеале гуру должен быть местным человеком и у него не должно быть слишком много учеников. Прабхупада говорил, что нам нужно много гуру. Если у каждого учителя есть 5-10 учеников, и он не загружен кучей других дел, тогда забота об учениках - это его главная обязанность.


Когда же наступят эти идеальные времена во благо всех преданных?



> Потому что суть отношений с гуру - это вани-сева (служение)


*В «Бхагавад-гита» (4.34)*«Чтобы узнать истину, вручи себя духовному учителю. Вопрошай его смиренно и служи ему. Осознавшие себя души могут дать тебе знание, ибо они узрели истину».

*Джаяпатака Свами:*"В шастрах говорится, что главным образом гуру ответственен за то, чтобы руководить духовной жизнью учеников, помогая им принимать правильные решения, передавая их служение Господу Кришне и разъясняя им сознание Кришны". "Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что обязанность ученика - служить гуру и задавать ему вопросы. Он сравнивал ученика с теленком, который подходит к корове, чтобы напиться молока. Корова не бегает за теленком, чтобы дать ему молока, и поэтому у здорового теленка должен быть хороший аппетит, который приведет его к корове. Подобно этому, предполагается, что "здоровый" ученик должен сам приближаться к гуру, чтобы получить нектар, который ему необходим."

Не только служение, но и вопрошание. Часто у преданных нет возможности даже спросить о служении.
Получается так, что у гуру нет времени выполнять свои обязанности, а у ученика - нет возможности выполнять свои. И ученики, подобно голодным телятам, будут всегда несчастны.

----------


## Visvanath das

Хари Бхакти Виласа-1

Текст 73
"В течение одного года духовный учитель и его будущий ученик должны жить вместе и изучать природу друг друга до тех пор, пока пройдет формальное принятие взаимоотношений духовного учителя и ученика."

Текст 79
(процесс служения духовному учителю)
(В Курма-пуране, Шри Вйаса-гите, говорится)
"Ученик должен всегда быть готовым поднести воду и собрать траву куша, цветы и дерево для жертвоприношений, совершаемых духовным учителем. Он должен ежедневно чистить дом духовного учителя, делать ему массаж и стирать его одежды. Он никогда не должен наступать на цветочную гирлянду духовного учителя, его кровать, деревянные или кожаные тапочки, асану, тень или тарелку. Он должен служить своему духовному учителю, поднося ему палочку для чистки зубов, и всё, что необходимо, и он должен всегда спрашивать, как может послужить ещё."

Текст 82-83
"Ученик не должен никуда идти, не получив сначала разрешение от своего духовного учителя. Он должен всегда быть занят в деятельности для удовлетворения своего духовного учителя. Он никогда не должен вытягивать свои ноги в сторону духовного учителя, сидя в его присутствии. Он не должен зевать, громко смеяться, закрывать горло одеждой, или щёлкать своими пальцами перед духовным учителем."

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Хари Бхакти Виласа-1


Вот именно! Так оно и должно быть.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Хари Бхакти Виласа была написана, когда широкая всемирная проповедь еще не была развернута.
И если уж на то пошло, то в ней речь идет об *учениках*, а не ученицах. Так что если матаджи хочет жить строго по ХБВ, то гуру в нашем понимании у нее не будет вообще. Будет муж, который по совместительству еще и гуру...

Давайте все таки жить в сегодняшей реальности и принимать то, что есть, как милость, потому что и этого могло не быть. Если бы Шрила Прабхупада строго соблюдал все нормы санньясы, он бы даже не смог приехать на Запад. И где бы мы сейчас были бы?

----------


## vedamurti das

> И если уж на то пошло, то в ней речь идет об *учениках*, а не ученицах. Так что если матаджи хочет жить строго по ХБВ, то гуру в нашем понимании у нее не будет вообще.


Почему?



> Будет муж, который по совместительству еще и гуру...


 Старшинство в родственных отношениях не тождественно старшинству в отношениях духовных. Тому есть много свидельств из шастр. 

А вообще в ИСККОН прабху любят говорить, что жена должна слушаться мужа, забывая о том, что муж должен обеспечивать жену и детей всем необходимым (жилье, одежда, еда и т.д.). Иногда даже знаю случаи, когда жена работает, содержа семью, а муж только Кришне "служит".

----------


## Visvanath das

> Хари Бхакти Виласа была написана, когда широкая всемирная проповедь еще не была развернута.


То есть наставления Санатаны Госвами можно вырезать из шастр? И просто оставить память о нем как о самбандха-ачарье? А Рупу Госвами? Тоже? Они разве не вместе писали книги? Санатана был инициирующим гуру для Рупы.




> Давайте все таки жить в сегодняшей реальности и принимать то, что есть, как милость, потому что и этого могло не быть. Если бы Шрила Прабхупада строго соблюдал все нормы санньясы, он бы даже не смог приехать на Запад.


Например какие?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Почему?


Потому что традиционно посвящение получали только мужчины. Духовные братья Шрилы Прабхупады еще пеняли ему за то, что он инициирует женщин.

----------


## Visvanath das

> Потому что традиционно посвящение получали только мужчины. Духовные братья Шрилы Прабхупады еще пеняли ему за то, что он инициирует женщин.


Это не так. Вопросы были к брахманическим инициациям. А вайшнавское посвящение матаджи как получали так и получают. В истории сампрадайи много Госвамини, начиная с Джахнавы Маты и Ситы Деви, супруги Адвайты Ачарьи.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> То есть наставления Санатаны Госвами можно вырезать из шастр?


Почему вырезать? Есть место, время и обстоятельства. Мы же не выкидываем Ману-самхиту, но практически не используем ее, потому что другие обстоятельства. Мы следуем наставлениям ачарьи, вот и всё. Шрила Прабхупада имел тысячи учеников, и часть из них никогда не имела личного даршана с ним.



> Например какие?


Понятия не имею. Это сам Прабхупада говорил. Если вам так интересен этот вопрос, спросите у санньяси.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Это не так. Вопросы были к брахманическим инициациям. А вайшнавское посвящение матаджи как получали так и получают. В истории сампрадайи много Госвамини, начиная с Джахнавы Маты и Ситы Деви, супруги Адвайты Ачарьи.


А разве не Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати ввел разделение на первую и вторую инициации, а до этого была лишь одна инициация - сразу брахманическая?
Насколько я понимаю предмет, женщины в Ведической культуре традиционно не получали инициаций, они просто служили мужу, а муж служил гуру. Ну и как обычно были исключения, когда выдающиеся женщины тоже получали инициацию.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Насколько я понимаю предмет, женщины в Ведической культуре традиционно не получали инициаций, они просто служили мужу, а муж служил гуру. Ну и как обычно были исключения, когда выдающиеся женщины тоже получали инициацию.


Так Вы же цитируете ХБВ, а это уже не совсем ведическая культура - это культура гаудия-вайшнавов.

----------


## vedamurti das

> И если уж на то пошло, то в ней речь идет об *учениках*, а не ученицах.


 Интересно... Цитату не приведете?

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Хари Бхакти Виласа была написана, когда широкая всемирная проповедь еще не была развернута.
> И если уж на то пошло, то в ней речь идет об *учениках*, а не ученицах. Так что если матаджи хочет жить строго по ХБВ, то гуру в нашем понимании у нее не будет вообще. Будет муж, который по совместительству еще и гуру...


Шастры на то и даны, чтобы по ним жить. Если душа находится в женском теле, это не значит, что она не должна жить по шастрам, а только выполнять сва-дхарму. Ведь Шрила Прабхупада учил совсем другому, и не делал подобных различий, он не запрещал своим ученицам задавать вопросы, кстати ученицы Ш.П. тоже жили в его ашраме, не являясь его женами.

----------


## Visvanath das

> Почему вырезать? Есть место, время и обстоятельства. Мы же не выкидываем Ману-самхиту, но практически не используем ее, потому что другие обстоятельства. Мы следуем наставлениям ачарьи, вот и всё. Шрила Прабхупада имел тысячи учеников, и часть из них никогда не имела личного даршана с ним.


Ману Самхита и Хари Бхакти Виласа ой как две разные вещи. Ману Самхита - это книга для благочестивых карма-канди. А Хари Бхакти Виласа говорит сама за себя. Что это книга о Бхакти, причем написанная не какой-то сампрадайей к которой гаудии не имеют отношения, а написанная основателем гаудия-сампрадайи Санатаной Госвами при помощи Гопал Бхатты Госвами по поручению Махапрабху. Санатана Госвами спросил Махапрабху, а что мне написать туда, Махапрабху ответил, что Кришна сам тебе надиктует. 6 Госвами установили доктрину сампрадайи. И Шрила Прабхупада является последователем 6 Госвами, а не кого-то еще. Он не пришел дать что-то новое, открыть свою сампрадайю, он пришел дать миру учение 6 Госвами.




> Понятия не имею. Это сам Прабхупада говорил. Если вам так интересен этот вопрос, спросите у санньяси.


Приведите цитату, где он такое сказал.

----------


## Visvanath das

> А разве не Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати ввел разделение на первую и вторую инициации, а до этого была лишь одна инициация - сразу брахманическая?


Не было никогда брахманической инициации. Была только вайшнавская дикша. Брахманы до Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати были только те, кто родился в семье брахманов.




> Насколько я понимаю предмет, женщины в Ведической культуре традиционно не получали инициаций, они просто служили мужу, а муж служил гуру. Ну и как обычно были исключения, когда выдающиеся женщины тоже получали инициацию.


Не только получали, но и давали ее. Еще раз говорю, Сита Тхакурани, жена Адвайты Ачарьи и Джахнава Мата, жена Нитьянанды Прабху, они обе были инициирующими гуру.

----------


## Balaram kripa das

А что об этом говорит Шрила Прабхупада?
Может кто-нибудь привести цитаты?

----------


## Прия дд

А вот ещё одна вещь, о которой хотелось бы поговорить.

Есть такая странная традиция-мыть посуду гуру на кухне Божеств. Сейчас, когда приезжат Б.Б. Говинда Свами с Мадхавой дасом, уже и посуду Мадхавы на этой кухне пытаются мыть :cry: . И посуду жены Ч.Ч. Чарана тоже.

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> А вот ещё одна вещь, о которой хотелось бы поговорить.
> 
> Есть такая странная традиция-мыть посуду гуру на кухне Божеств. Сейчас, когда приезжат Б.Б. Говинда Свами с Мадхавой дасом, уже и посуду Мадхавы на этой кухне пытаются мыть. И посуду жены Ч.Ч. Чарана тоже.


Вот и спросите у Б.Б. Говинда Свами махараджа, как нужно поступать.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> А если на 99%  вопросов могут ответить окружающие вайшнавы, то зачем принимать ещё кого-то в качестве гуру? И в чем его функция как гуру?


Вайшнавы могут и на всё 100% ответить, но уровень ответов будет как на этом форуме. Устраивает такой? :smilies:  Плюс два вайшнава могут дать диаметрально противоположные ответы. Обратите внимание на начало этой темы, где Враджендра Кумар прабху и я дали как раз таковые. И что будете делать в таком случае? :smilies:

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> К тому же в ИСККОН есть немало духовных учителей, которые стараются уделять личное внимание всем ученикам, так или иначе. Было бы желание, получить возможность личного общения с Гуру всегда можно. Особенно сейчас, когда так развиты средства связи.


Факт. Меня всегда удивляют преданные, которые жалуются, что невозможно получить личное общение гуру.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Поделюсь своими наблюдениями:
> Вот новичок приходит к преданным и его сразу же приглашают на какую-нибудь бхакти врикшу или нама хатту. В скором времени у него появляется НАСТАВНИК, который учит его всему - как завязывать дхоти-сари, когда надо мыть руки, сколько кругов, на данном этапе повторять и как, как вести себя с родственниками; в общем, отвечает на все вопросы, а до тех вопросов, на которые наставник не может ответить, новичок и  сам пока не дорос.
> 
> Потом ему говорят : "Ты должен выбрать ГУРУ". Но зачем ему ГУРУ? Как совершенно справедливо заметил Враджендра Кумар пр., на 99% вопросов могут ответить рядовые преданные, т.е. гуру у него УЖЕ есть, шикша гуру. И чаще всего, особой потребности в принятии еще  какого-то  другого ГУРУ новичок не испытывает. НО надо же получить ИНИЦИАЦИЮ.
> 
> Но надо, так надо.....И он "выбирает".........


Вот в этом суть проблемы. Санга вынуждает "выбирать" и "принимать" гуру тех преданных, которые к этому ни разу не готовы и у которых нет такой потребности. Если человек спрашивает, зачем гуру нужен, то ясно, что гуру этому человеку не нужен. Потому что если гуру нужен, то не возникает вопросов ни зачем, ни кого выбрать, ни как общаться, в том числе попасть на даршан. Это всё становится самоочевидным, если человек созрел для ученичества. Кришна посылает Учителя такому кандидату и Сам участвует в этих отношениях, помогая выстроить их.

Лично мне ситуация, когда кто-то посторонний решает за ученика, надо тому на даршан или нет, выглядит очень странной. Отношения гуру-ученик касаются только троих: гуру, ученика и Кришны. Любое посторонее вмешательство в них представляется мне не только нежелательным, но и опасным.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> *Джаяпатака Свами:*"В шастрах говорится, что главным образом гуру ответственен за то, чтобы руководить духовной жизнью учеников, помогая им принимать правильные решения, передавая их служение Господу Кришне и разъясняя им сознание Кришны". "Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что обязанность ученика - служить гуру и задавать ему вопросы. Он сравнивал ученика с теленком, который подходит к корове, чтобы напиться молока. Корова не бегает за теленком, чтобы дать ему молока, и поэтому у здорового теленка должен быть хороший аппетит, который приведет его к корове. Подобно этому, предполагается, что "здоровый" ученик должен сам приближаться к гуру, чтобы получить нектар, который ему необходим."


Обратите внимание на конец этой цитаты: "Корова не бегает за теленком, чтобы дать ему молока, и поэтому у здорового теленка должен быть хороший аппетит, который приведет его к корове. Подобно этому, предполагается, что "здоровый" ученик должен сам приближаться к гуру, чтобы получить нектар, который ему необходим."

Это обязанность ученика - получить любовь и заботу учителя в свой адрес. Беда в том, что ученикам иногда патологически лень поднять свой зад и поехать куда-то, или ещё какие усилия приложить ради общения с учителем. Уговорить тех же старших преданных, чтоб на даршан таки записали, например. А потом жалуются, что гуру недоступны. А что вы сделали, чтоб получить их общение? Общение чистого преданного - не дешёвка, надо быть готовым заплатить за неё достойную цену.

----------


## Прия дд

Мне очень хочется сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО преданным, которые меня учили, помогали мне на моём духовном пути, они мои шикша ГУРУ :buket: 

Это Экапрайоджана дд, котрая первый раз надела на меня сари и учила премудростям храмовой жизни



Шивананда Сена прабху, который учил служению Божествам



а также преданные, которые своими лекциями заставляли меня размышлять о философии сознания Кришны: Кришначандра пр.


ещё Госвами Махарадж и Враджендра Кумар пр.Дорогие вайшнавы, я вам очень благодарна!У меня замечательные гуру!

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Почему вырезать? Есть место, время и обстоятельства. Мы же не выкидываем Ману-самхиту, но практически не используем ее, потому что другие обстоятельства. Мы следуем наставлениям ачарьи, вот и всё. Шрила Прабхупада имел тысячи учеников, и часть из них никогда не имела личного даршана с ним.
> 
> Понятия не имею. Это сам Прабхупада говорил. Если вам так интересен этот вопрос, спросите у санньяси.


Санньяси нельзя пересекать океан. Связано это с тем, что такой длительный переезд может стать препятствие для выполнения обязанностей своего ашрама. 

Вряд ли стоит обобщать как Ману Самхиту, так и Хари Бхакти Виласу. И в той и в другой есть трудно-применимые и легко-применимые моменты, а также есть принципиальные и второстепенные предписания. Вопрос принятия гуру и взаимоотношений с гуру - принципиальный; по сравнению с ним нарушение некоторых правил санньясы ради проповеди не являются существенными. Шрила Прабхупада действовал в условиях крайнего кризиса и недостатка времени. Это не означает, что он НЕ ХОТЕЛ, чтобы мы восстановили традиционную систему отношений гуру-ученик. Шрила Прабхупада также хотел, чтобы мы восстановили и варнашраму с её многочисленными регуляциями, а для этого нам неизбежно понадобится Ману Самхита (это ответ на "Мы следуем наставлениям ачарьи, вот и всё.")

На поверхностный взгляд может показаться, что Прабхупада легко отходил от традиции, и что мы тоже должны следовать этому. Одни из первых санскритских терминов, которые  новички учат в наше время это _юкта-вайрагьи_ и _деша-кала-патра_ - с этого начинается их полуобразование. Ложная интерпретация мотивов, стоящих за реформами и самими действиями основателя ачарьи привела к тому, что под предлогом широкомыслия продвигаются абсолютно узколобые, разрушающие как форму так и суть нашего движения "усовершенствования". Тогда как реально правильное направление - возрождение традиции, являющейся дружественной средой для практики бхакти, направление, в котором мы все обязаны прилагать усилия объявляется устаревшим и неактуальным. Это шастра-апарадха и парампара-апарадха. В наших "усовершенствованиях" просматривается чёткая тенденция вседозволенности, позволяющая нам продолжать вести свой жалкий обывательский образ жизни в адском окружении материалистов, посещая раз в неделю воскресный пир и при этом называть себя грихастхами, садхаками, учениками... и бессовестно выкидывать на свалку то наследие, которое пришёл нам дать Прабхупада. Зачем нам традиция отношений гуру-ученик? Зачем нам гуру под нашим ленивым боком? Это ж реальные отношения придётся строить! А так всё просто - гуру - далёкое облако, которое иногда к нам залетает, спрашивает как дела, хвалит и летит себе дальше.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Зачем нам традиция отношений гуру-ученик? Зачем нам гуру под нашим ленивым боком? Это ж реальные отношения придётся строить! А так всё просто - гуру - далёкое облако, которое иногда к нам залетает, спрашивает как дела, хвалит и летит себе дальше.


Если у вас такое восприятие гуру, то это ваша проблема. 

Шрила Прабхупада встречался со своим духовным учителем лично всего несколько раз, однако это никак не мешало ему ощущать присутствие своего духовного учителя рядом с собой постоянно. Секрет отношений гуру-ученик - вани-сева, служение наставлениям гуру. Расстояния и время не являются препятствием этому. Если ученик не принял в свое сердце наставления гуру, то даже если он будет постоянно рядом с гуру физически, это не поможет ему. В то время, если ученик принял всем сердцем наставления гуру и служит им, то ни расстояние ни время не являются препятствием.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Если у вас такое восприятие гуру, то это ваша проблема.


Это не моя проблема, Анирудха, и ты это знаешь. Это массовая проблема в нашем обществе. И убеждениями в том, что всё нормально, что надо учиться випраламбха-севе делу не поможешь. Шрила Прабхупада мог не встречаться со своим гуру годами, сохраняя настроение служения, ты можешь не встречаться, я могу не встречаться, но большинство людей так не может. Люди не чувствуют связи с гуру и живут как им вздумается. Даже когда гуру к ним приезжает и даёт КОНКРЕТНЫЕ наставления они не следуют, оправдываясь тем, что гуру не знает их ситуации. Получается то, против чего предостерегал Шрила Прабхупада - гуру - дань моде.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Это не моя проблема, Анирудха, и ты это знаешь. Это массовая проблема в нашем обществе. И убеждениями в том, что всё нормально, что надо учиться випраламбха-севе делу не поможешь. Шрила Прабхупада мог не встречаться со своим гуру годами, сохраняя настроение служения, ты можешь не встречаться, я могу не встречаться, но большинство людей так не может. Люди не чувствуют связи с гуру и живут как им вздумается. Даже когда гуру к ним приезжает и даёт КОНКРЕТНЫЕ наставления они не следуют, оправдываясь тем, что гуру не знает их ситуации. Получается то, против чего предостерегал Шрила Прабхупада - гуру - дань моде.


И как таким людям поможет, если гуру будет все время с ними? Если они не собираются следовать наставлениям, то даже находясь рядом с гуру, будут находить все время оправдания.  Так что проблема не в присутствии-отсутствии гуру рядом, как ты верно подметил.

----------


## Прия дд

> , спрашивает как дела, хвалит и летит себе дальше.


Вот приехал гуру, идет от машины к храму через толпу преданных и вдруг останавливается возле кого-то и ПО-РУССКИ спрашивает : "КАК ДЕЛА?" У бхакты даже ноги подкашиваются от счастья. :neznai:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вот приехал гуру, идет от машины к храму через толпу преданных и вдруг останавливается возле кого-то и ПО-РУССКИ спрашивает : "КАК ДЕЛА?" У бхакты даже ноги подкашиваются от такого личного общения.


Ваша сутра требует разъяснения.  :smilies:  Я лично, не очень понял, что вы хотели сказать.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> И как таким людям поможет, если гуру будет все время с ними?


Очень странный вопрос. Это обязанность гуру помочь.




> Так что проблема не в присутствии-отсутствии гуру рядом, как ты верно подметил.


Проблема в отсутствии личных отношений и конкретной ответственности и вытекают они из отсутствия личного контакта.

----------


## Прия дд

Дело, правда, связано с женщиной...Но так или иначе, матаджи рассказала, как она "выбирала" гуру. 
Пришла она на даршан к дикша гуру своего мужа и просит пранаму. А он ей:"Что, муж, что ли, заставляет у МЕНЯ пранаму просить?"
Она :"Нет,  что Вы, мне очень нравятся Ваши наставления, вот поэтому и хочу принять прибежище именно у Вас!"
Гуру: "Ну и какие именно мои наставления тебе нравятся?"

А дальше она уже мне рассказывает: "А у меня, как назло, все наставления от волнения из головы повылетали и единственное, что я вспомнила, что махарадж как-то сказал, что КОГДА ЧИСТИТЕ ЗУБЫ, КРАН НУЖНО ЗАКРЫВАТЬ, ЧТОБЫ ВОДА ЗРЯ НЕ ЛИЛАСЬ...Ну понимаешь, Прия, не могла же я махараджу ЭТО наставление назвать!!...... Промолчала.... :sorry: "

Так тоже становятся УЧЕНИКАМИ.

----------


## Прия дд

> Ваша сутра требует разъяснения.  Я лично, не очень понял, что вы хотели сказать.


Что порой личное общение этим и ограничивается. А ученик, как ни странно доволен ТАКИМ общением и думает, что в ЭТОМ и есть МИЛОСТЬ гуру.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Дело, правда, связано с женщиной...Но так или иначе, матаджи рассказала, как она "выбирала" гуру. 
> Пришла она на даршан к дикша гуру своего мужа и просит пранаму. А он ей:"Что, муж, что ли, заставляет у МЕНЯ пранаму просить?"
> Она :"Нет,  что Вы, мне очень нравятся Ваши наставления, вот поэтому и хочу принять прибежище именно у Вас!"
> Гуру: "Ну и какие именно мои наставления тебе нравятся?"
> 
> А дальше она уже мне рассказывает: "А у меня, как назло, все наставления от волнения из головы повылетали и единственное, что я вспомнила, что махарадж как-то сказал, что КОГДА ЧИСТИТЕ ЗУБЫ, КРАН НУЖНО ЗАКРЫВАТЬ, ЧТОБЫ ВОДА ЗРЯ НЕ ЛИЛАСЬ...Ну понимаешь, Прия, не могла же я махараджу ЭТО наставление назвать!!...... Промолчала...."
> 
> Так тоже становятся УЧЕНИКАМИ.


это внешнее все. Вряд ли стоит ТАКОЕ внимание внешнему уделять.В итоге, по какой-бы причине человек ни принял гуру (из сентиментов ли, из моды ли и т.д.) если в какой-то момент он поймет, что по-настоящему значит ученичество, и начнет слушать наставления гуру и следовать им, то все у него будет хорошо. И тогда уже будет неважно ему, говорил ли он с гуру лично или нет.  :smilies:  

В действительности, надо больше уделять внимания тому, что значит быть учеником. Ведь гуру - это прежде всего ученик. Поэтому он и становится гуру. 

Надо больше объяснять принципы ученичества. Ведь это главное. Если есть ученик, Кришна пошлет ему гуру.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Что порой личное общение этим и ограничивается. А ученик, как ни странно доволен ТАКИМ общением и думает, что в ЭТОМ и есть МИЛОСТЬ гуру.


Если ученик с любовью вспоминает эти моменты и это вдохновляет его следовать наставлениям гуру - это хорошо.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Очень странный вопрос. Это обязанность гуру помочь.
> 
> 
> 
> Проблема в отсутствии личных отношений и конкретной ответственности и вытекают они из отсутствия личного контакта.


Проблема в непонимании того, что такое быть учеником. Надо учить преданных ученичеству.  Ведь в отношениях гуру-ученик, две стороны. И даже если будет самый лучший гуру, если не с другой стороны не будет ученика в настоящем смысле этого слова, то ничего не произойдет. Упор должен быть на ученичество.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Ведь в отношениях гуру-ученик, две стороны.


Вот именно, Анирудха! Две стороны, а ты пытаешься всё одну сторону проталкивать. Ты говоришь с позиции ученика, и в этом я с тобой согласен. Но я немного абстрагируюсь и говорю с позиции всего нашего общества. У нас персоналистская философия, подразумевающая двусторонний обмен. Не вижу смысла больше доказывать важность личного контакта с гуру. Хари!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вот именно, Анирудха! Две стороны, а ты пытаешься всё одну сторону проталкивать. Ты говоришь с позиции ученика, и в этом я с тобой согласен. Но я немного абстрагируюсь и говорю с позиции всего нашего общества. У нас персоналистская философия, подразумевающая двусторонний обмен. Не вижу смысла больше доказывать важность личного контакта с гуру. Хари!


Да, должен быть личный контакт с наставлениями гуру.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Тогда как реально правильное направление - возрождение традиции, являющейся дружественной средой для практики бхакти, направление, в котором мы все обязаны прилагать усилия объявляется устаревшим и неактуальным.


Ну, вообще-то, в чистом виде варнашрама не является такой уж дружественной средой для бхакти. Это подтверждается словами Бхактивинода Тхакура, когда он объясняет, почему гуру не должен быть из низшей касты. Также сам факт, что проповедь Шрилы Прабхупады достигла успеха не в Индии, которая в те года была ещё достаточно ведической по нравам, а в Америке(!) в Нью-Йорке(!) в среде хиппи(!) - должен быть оценен именно с философской точки зрения - т.е. какие факторы стали благоприятными для роста бхакти. Кстати, в самой Индии развитие ИСККОН несёт в себе некоторые специфические черты, которые нельзя сказать, чтобы были благоприятными для всех. Так что, здесь не всё так просто, и какими-то жесткими решениями можно легко разрушить то, что есть, а нового так и не собрать. В истории ИСККОН были разные ошибки. Поэтому хочется всё-таки эволюционного, обдуманного роста. Если у Вас есть определенное видение, то проповедуйте его, ищите единомышленников, создавайте что-то своё и показывайте это миру. Если люди/преданные вдохновятся, то будет успех, а если нет, то.... А стращаниями всё-равно нельзя ничего добится.




> Это не моя проблема, Анирудха, и ты это знаешь. Это массовая проблема в нашем обществе. И убеждениями в том, что всё нормально, что надо учиться випраламбха-севе делу не поможешь.


Здесь я в чём-то согласен, но вижу другие причины этого. В ИСККОН чересчур превозносится принцип дикши, и тем самым происходит философский перекос в её понимании. И тогда уже неважно - далеко гуру или близко - ученик УЖЕ совершает БОЛЬШУЮ ошибку в этих отношениях. Но здесь возникает вопрос организационного влияния. Я не знаю, это можно обсуждать открыто? Если можно, то я могу сказать своё видение недостатков, их причин и решения. Если нет, то молчу ))

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Ну, вообще-то, в чистом виде варнашрама не является такой уж дружественной средой для бхакти.


Прабху, вы книги Шрилы Прабхупады давно читали? Желательно начать с Бхагавад Гиты. Потом перейти к беседам и лекциям на данную тему. 

Про варнашраму тут есть другие ветки, но боюсь, после этой вашей фразы я не смогу обсуждать с вами данную тему. Извините.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Прабху, вы книги Шрилы Прабхупады давно читали? Желательно начать с Бхагавад Гиты. Потом перейти к беседам и лекциям на данную тему. 
> Про варнашраму тут есть другие ветки, но боюсь, после этой вашей фразы я не смогу обсуждать с вами данную тему. Извините.


Уклонились - Ваше право.

----------

